
Show HN: Essential Munich – Essential Information for People Moving to Munich - Sukram21
https://essentialmunich.de
======
Sukram21
Hey all! Two of my friends are moving from London to Munich. So I made a small
compilation of things that should make the move easier.

Just wanted to share it with you and get some feedback!

The website is open source & open for PRs, see
[https://github.com/markusdosch/essentialmunich](https://github.com/markusdosch/essentialmunich)

